# Ремонт баяна Юпитер



## diana30 (24 Авг 2014)

Друзья,мне нужна ваша помощь.Подскажите координаты баянного мастера для проведения следующих работ:замена целлулоида и модернизация баяна Юпитер.


----------



## zet10 (24 Авг 2014)

*diana30*,
А что Вы имеете в виду под словом "модернизация"?


----------



## diana30 (24 Авг 2014)

У меня юпитер 1992 года.Мне необходимо 7 подбородников, переключение баса с 4 голос на 2,сурдина(доведение до" люкса")


----------



## zet10 (24 Авг 2014)

Знаю что на фабрике "Юпитер",эта "Модернизация", встанет Ооочень дорого,да и вообще у Московских мастеров это будут завышенные цены...посоветовал бы обратиться к Беллоруским мастерам,у них цены умеренные,есть еще хороший мастер в Сибири,если хотите сброшу номер в личку( но это Красноярск)


----------



## diana30 (24 Авг 2014)

Мне бы поближе к Волгограду


----------



## sergius-sergius (24 Авг 2014)

Был мастер в Н.Новгороде. 
Я упал на собственный инструмент, подскользнувшись на льду. Расколол оба корпуса - левый и правый. Всё было починено. Инструмент играет до сих пор. Если надо - постараюсь найти номер телефона.
В Череповце есть мастер, но ехать далеко.
Отдавал через знакомых свой инструмент (коему уже 34 года осенью будет) для замены меха на фабрику АККО. Отдал 15 т.р. Сделано плохо. АККО рекомендовать не буду.
Есть мастера в Кирове. Но тоже не ближний свет от Волгограда.
Да, а в Волгограде (если не ошибаюсь) Денис Фомичёв вроде баянами занимался. Правда лично не знаком, но телефон могу найти


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2014)

Простите дилетанта, а не проще ли и не целесообразнее ли просто продать в том виде, в котором есть и купить то, что нужно. Мне кажется, что может обойтись дешевле.


----------



## diana30 (25 Авг 2014)

Друзья спасибо всем за отзывчивость,баян уже у мастера,если результат будет хорошим поделюсь адресом.


----------



## Alex KZ (4 Окт 2014)

diana30 (25.08.2014, 22:59) писал:


> Друзья спасибо всем за отзывчивость,баян уже у мастера,если результат будет хорошим поделюсь адресом.


Ну и как? Какой результат? Или ещё инструмент не отремонтирован?


----------



## acco (5 Окт 2014)

Отличный мастер и не дорого берет - Евгейний Новиков. 
Живет в Киеве.

По ценам в 2 раза дешевле чем в Москве. К нему из России возят инструменты на ремонт, так как с катанием выходит дешевле чем на месте делать + делает супер!
Возил к нему инструмент на ремонт, как раз в то время когда Майдан начался.
Проблемы были с правой механикой, баян страый был (не мой). 
Сделал быстро и очень качественно!

Посмотрите видео его работ - http://mirbajana.com/


----------



## диапазон64 (5 Окт 2014)

Я привозил два Юпитера из США, а другой из Канады на ремонт/модернизацию в Одессу. Мне обошлось все вообще " в копейки". Каждый раз остаюсь в восторге от проделанной работы. Всем настоятельно советую. Могу поделиться контактами в л.с.


----------



## acco (5 Окт 2014)

диапазон64 (05.10.2014, 17:56) писал:


> Могу поделиться контактами в л.с.


Так для всех поделитесь


----------



## Jupiter (5 Окт 2014)

Vadim Karnitsky (05.10.2014, 18:49) писал:


> диапазон64 (05.10.2014, 17:56) писал:
> 
> 
> > Могу поделиться контактами в л.с.
> ...


Да не совсем удобно "сдавать" профессора, что он кроме педагогики ещё и прекрасный мастер.(хотя это все и знают..)Поэтому и в личку...всё же частным образом делается... фирмы нет официальной...


----------



## ze_go (5 Окт 2014)

скрытая реклама


----------



## avia11 (28 Окт 2016)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Отличный мастер и не дорого берет - Евгейний Новиков.
> Живет в Киеве.
> 
> По ценам в 2 раза дешевле чем в Москве. К нему из России возят инструменты на ремонт, так как с катанием выходит дешевле чем на месте делать + делает супер!
> ...


----------



## avia11 (28 Окт 2016)

Поделитесь координатами,плз


----------



## alexspets (6 Ноя 2016)

diana30 писал:


> Друзья,мне нужна ваша помощь.Подскажите координаты баянного мастера для проведения следующих работ:замена целлулоида и модернизация баяна Юпитер.


Привет.  Живу в Ростовской области, нашел сайт мирбаяна.ком, списался с Евгением, мастером, отправил инструмент ему. Доаолен очень. Можно глянуть его работы на сайте, как раз там есть полная модернизация


----------



## alexspets (6 Ноя 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Знаю что на фабрике "Юпитер",эта "Модернизация", встанет Ооочень дорого,да и вообще у Московских мастеров это будут завышенные цены...посоветовал бы обратиться к Беллоруским мастерам,у них цены умеренные,есть еще хороший мастер в Сибири,если хотите сброшу номер в личку( но это Красноярск)


Привет, подскажите, делаю в киеве баян у Новикова, стал вопрос с кнопками... стоит ракушка в обеих руках, предлагают заменить на итальянские, и леаую и правую, поискал плюсы, есть, но привык к нескользящей клавиатуре. Может Вы сами или кто-нибудь из знакомых имеет или играл на итальянких кнопках? Как ощущения?Мастер говорит, что ни кто не жаловался еще, и сменил он более ста комплектов и все довольны.


----------



## alexspets (6 Ноя 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Знаю что на фабрике "Юпитер",эта "Модернизация", встанет Ооочень дорого,да и вообще у Московских мастеров это будут завышенные цены...посоветовал бы обратиться к Беллоруским мастерам,у них цены умеренные,есть еще хороший мастер в Сибири,если хотите сброшу номер в личку( но это Красноярск)


Привет, подскажите, делаю в киеве баян у Новикова, стал вопрос с кнопками... стоит ракушка в обеих руках, предлагают заменить на итальянские, и леаую и правую, поискал плюсы, есть, но привык к нескользящей клавиатуре. Может Вы сами или кто-нибудь из знакомых имеет или играл на итальянких кнопках? Как ощущения?Мастер говорит, что ни кто не жаловался еще, и сменил он более ста комплектов и все довольны.


----------



## alexspets (6 Ноя 2016)

Ракушка или итальянская клавиатура? Помогите, пожалуйста определиться


----------



## zet10 (6 Ноя 2016)

Не меняйте! Оставляйте ракушку и ни кого не слушайте! Есть вариант поставить ещё итальянскую ракушку,но это очень дорого! Так что не замораживайтесь и оставляйте родную ракушку, она раз в десять выше обычной итальянской пластмассы.


----------



## alexspets (6 Ноя 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Не меняйте! Оставляйте ракушку и ни кого не слушайте! Есть вариант поставить ещё итальянскую ракушку,но это очень дорого! Так что не замораживайтесь и оставляйте родную ракушку, она раз в десять выше обычной итальянской пластмассы


Спасибо


----------



## glory (6 Ноя 2016)

Не думаю, что Женя Новиков советует сменить ракушку только из любви к работе. Наверно родная ракушка, особенно в левой - скорее всего тульские кнопки - уже в никаком виде.. Конечно ракушка лучше, но если родные стерты, - итальянские неплохой вариант...
Был опыт, ребята привозили с Голандии просто поделки с перламутра. Наточить с них новые кнопки не проблема.. Но это если они есть..


----------

